# Career in Coffee



## txrx (5 mo ago)

Hi all, just looking for any help/advice about the feasibility of choosing coffee as a career.

I was wondering if roasting & selling coffee is a path that’s worth pursuing. 

I understand that there is a lot of learning to do but I don’t mind that if there is something that can pay the bills at the end of it.

Thanks in advance 

Paolo


----------

